# Finishes from mount



## Andrew Green (Oct 20, 2005)

I've seen a few threads in different places about people having trouble getting a submission from mount, largely I think the problem has to do with ignoring set ups and just trying to jump to the end, resulting in a easy escape or reversal for the bottom person.  So, let's start a little list, How do you set it up and how do you finish it, I'll start with a few different approaches.

 1)  In order to attack the arms or the neck you generally need to get the elbows away from the body.  So, with your right hand grab there right shoulder, use it as a folcrum to apply a forearm choke across the neck.  You won't get a tap but they will have to defend it, often by grabbing your wrist.  As they do this grab there right wrist with your right hand, slip your left hand between there forearm and bicep and grab your right wrist. Same grip as a keylock/Americana.  Push this to the floor to try and finish, you likely won't get it, but you will get pressure back from them, switch directions and pull it up, swing your left leg over there head for a arm bar.  Or, after pulling it up duck under it for a arm triangle.


 2)  Another way to get there elbows away is to punch them in the face, they will bring there arms up to defend, when they do this use your hips to drive into them, and force one of there arms across there face.  It is important to do this with your hips and body weight instead of your arms.  Reach under there head and grab there wrist, their arm should be wrapped around there head almost as if they where trying to rear naked choke themself.  Sit up and pull it tight.  From here you have a few options, you can go to an arm triangle fairly straight forward, or:  assuming you are grabbing their left with your right, bring your left knee up, foot tight to there belly and pull them up so that they are on there side, your right knee tight to there back.  Feed your left hand threw and grab your wrist, in one motion pop yours (and his) arms over his head and swing your leg over and fall back to a arm bar.  Alternatively from the sam position up to the arm feed threw, grab his free elbow and sit him up, scoot under and take the back.

 3)  From a low tight pin, left arm under his head, right arm out to the right, head on the floor.  You will often get the opportunity to gain control of his right wrist, use your right hand to aid but you want to get a hold of it with your left (the one under the head).  Set up your keylock hand postion with your left still around his head, you won't be able to finish it from here though.  In one motion pop it over his head and free, and use your left shoulder to press into his face forcing him to look away.  "Paint the line" to finish by slidding it down and bringing his elbow up, not twisting on it.

 4) Bottom guy has his elbows tucked tight, push his left down and pop your right  knee over it, bringing your foot up under his head, drive your hips forward and grab your right foot(which is under his head) with your left hand forcing his arm up, take the triangle while mounted, or roll to your back if you prefer.  If he plants his hand on your hip to stop it, take the arm bar.

 5) Grapevine his feet and suck them up as tight as you can, keeping the hooks pivot your self to face the left, bringing your left leg up and sitting back slightly.  This will bring his hips up and cause him a fair bit of discomfort on both feet, Grab his right foot and pull it in to finish, there are a few other leg lock finishes here if you like, and the discomfort of being in this position will likely cause him to break posture and open up arms.


 Anyways, there is a few different approaches, pieces can be swapped around as needed, anyone else got any they'd care to add, I might add a few more options later as well....


----------



## MJS (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Andrew!  I'll be sure to work them next time I'm on the mat.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 20, 2005)

One problem with finishing mount is making sure you don't have all your weight too far to one side during your attacks.  I see this _a lot_ especially when trying to finish an Americana.  Make sure you are properly either hooking the leg opposite to the arm you are attacking or posting out a leg so that you either a)don't get rolled or b) let them upa and dismount you.

 Placing your weight effectively in all finishes from mount is of paramount importance...give them too much space or don't put enough weight on them and they can bridge and you have lost mount.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a lot of trouble holding the mount because I'm always the second-largest guy in class adn I'm inevitably paired up with someone 50 lbs. heavier. That isn't the problem in and of itself. Rather--and please, I'm serious and not trying to be funny--the problem is that the other person's belly is large enough that I can't get both knees on the ground. So, I'm susceptible to being rolled. For fighting I go up on one foot with the other knee down, but for sport I find myself actually avoiding the mount in favor of side-control because of this! I wish I had a better solution.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 20, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I have a lot of trouble holding the mount because I'm always the second-largest guy in class adn I'm inevitably paired up with someone 50 lbs. heavier. That isn't the problem in and of itself. Rather--and please, I'm serious and not trying to be funny--the problem is that the other person's belly is large enough that I can't get both knees on the ground. So, I'm susceptible to being rolled. For fighting I go up on one foot with the other knee down, but for sport I find myself actually avoiding the mount in favor of side-control because of this! I wish I had a better solution.


 I feel your pain!  As the only female in my class most of the guys outweigh me by 35 pounds and are at least half a foot taller than myself!  Very often full mount is not the best option for control for me.  I find if I have side control with my shoulder really in their face and my weight down I have far more options.  North/south from there really works well if you can control the head adequately.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 20, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Rather--and please, I'm serious and not trying to be funny--the problem is that the other person's belly is large enough that I can't get both knees on the ground.


 You can work from the one knee up postion for submission, it's not always ideal, but it is possible, just got to stay a little more mobile.  One idea from there is to try and bait him into underhooking your leg, many lower experienced guys will do this, and then go for a triangle.

 The other thing is not to ride on his belly, you want to ride on his chest and smother his head to lock down the position.  By getting up higher on him your knees will hopefully make it down and his bridging will move you less, as  the lever is smaller.

 But when working with guys substantially bigger then you you are probably better off on the side, I prefer knee on belly, but not holding any given position for long.  You kind of need to "float" around on top of him, moving as he does to counter his escapes, switching side, switching position.  Trying to lock down someone that is much larger is very difficult to do, and to lock them down and be able to work for a submission while retaining that is even harder.

 Guys that big are usually not that agile on the ground, so make it a game of agility


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 9, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Guys that big are *usually* not that agile on the ground, so make it a game of agility



Never, ever make that assumption!  I roll with guys 205+ and the minute someone assumes they aren't agile because of their size you can hear the tapping.  

Last tournament a guy who was 270 won his division...definitely agile on the ground.


----------

